# Notorious Global Warming Skeptic Now Sees Climate Change as Major Threat



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow - wonder how much he got paid to switch sides?


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I second that.......$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

This story has be pulling a head scratcher. What I am reading so far is this guy was never a climate change skeptic in the classical sense like us three.

What he refused to endorse in the past was carbon taxes and similar heavy hitting economic policies. Now he has a change of heart in regards to how to address AGW, but I don't think he ever doubted human caused climate change via carbon dioxide emissions.

Several blogs, editorials and other commentators are championing this development but I don't see what the big deal is. The only change that seems to have happened is he now likes carbon taxes where before he he was 'skeptical'.

I guess it goes to show you what sort of man Pachari is however. One day he compares him to hitler, the next he's praising his new book. Strange bed fellows I guess.

Can't argue with the publicity his new book is getting however.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> This story has be pulling a head scratcher. What I am reading so far is this guy was never a climate change skeptic in the classical sense like us three.


lol - knew there was a spin here. So, an AGW supporter now agrees HOW to mess up everyone's life, and the libs spin it as "AGW opponent switches sides."

Stupid. Predictable.


----------

